# Successful First Smoke - two fatties and ABT's



## hmsmike (Dec 28, 2013)

Wanted to share my broken smoking virginity!! I cooked two fatties: one made from sausage, Monterey & Cheddar cheese, jalapeños and wrapped in woven in bacon - other fatty was made from hamburger cheddar cheese also wrapped in woven bacon (think bacon cheeseburger) also on my top rack I had prepared some more atomic buffalo turds! Had great success cooking them on my ECB Smoke n Grill I got for Christmas. Like most ECB's I chased the temp but the last hour held pretty steady after I did a charcoal change. I smoked them with cherry in aluminum pocket that I had made all thru the cooking and ended up with nice smoke rings (pink) on the meat. Mods I made prior to my smoke on my ECB included holes drilled in the pan, reversed the legs, new temp gauge on lid, and fabricated a raised grate in the charcoal pan from a small bucket that I flattened out and drilled many holes in it and lastly used aluminum foil as a gasket for the lid. 

Now for the Q-View....













image.jpg



__ hmsmike
__ Dec 28, 2013


















image.jpg



__ hmsmike
__ Dec 28, 2013


















image.jpg



__ hmsmike
__ Dec 28, 2013


















image.jpg



__ hmsmike
__ Dec 28, 2013


















image.jpg



__ hmsmike
__ Dec 28, 2013


















image.jpg



__ hmsmike
__ Dec 28, 2013


















image.jpg



__ hmsmike
__ Dec 28, 2013


















image.jpg



__ hmsmike
__ Dec 28, 2013


















image.jpg



__ hmsmike
__ Dec 28, 2013


















image.jpg



__ hmsmike
__ Dec 28, 2013


















image.jpg



__ hmsmike
__ Dec 28, 2013


















image.jpg



__ hmsmike
__ Dec 28, 2013


----------



## daveomak (Dec 29, 2013)

The grub looks really good....  I'd eat it....   :drool  ......

Dave


----------



## dj mishima (Dec 29, 2013)

Looking good!  I started out with an ECB, and ABTs and a fatty was the second thing I made.  It really got me hooked on the smoked food thing :)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/108950/1st-fatty-smoked-chicken-piccata


----------



## hmsmike (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks - they were sooo good, even the next day!!

DJ I like fatty idea with chicken - sounds awesome!


----------



## little smokey (Dec 30, 2013)

HMS = Hendrick Motor Sports???


----------



## daveomak (Dec 30, 2013)

little smokey said:


> HMS = Hendrick Motor Sports???




here us a list of acronyms used on this forum....


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/smf-acronyms-definitions


----------



## disco (Dec 30, 2013)

Very tasty looking first effort! I would eat that in a minute.

Disco


----------



## hmsmike (Dec 30, 2013)

Yup smokey HENDRICK ;)


----------



## davidhef88 (Dec 30, 2013)

hmsmike said:


> Yup smokey HENDRICK ;)


You lucky son of a gun! What do you do for them ? Oh yea..... Food looks great !!'


----------



## hmsmike (Dec 30, 2013)

Hey David thanks buddy - I am a purchase manager for the Chassis/Body Fabrication depts - been there for about 13 yrs in January.  Thumbs Up


----------



## little smokey (Dec 31, 2013)

Mike have you ever been on any of the TV specialist like when they visit the race shops, you look familiar.  I was huge into NASCAR, Kurt Busch fan here, but everything got too damn expensive to attend a race anywhere near me so I have moved back majority of my spending into baseball.  I still watch and love it just not as much in person.  Congrats to your team, you guys have had a awesome 8-10 year run and it just don't stop.


----------



## hmsmike (Dec 31, 2013)

I might have shown up on something they video taped around here but never talked on camera or anything ... I'm one of those guys back at the shop types!! LOL Thanks for the congrats - Luckily I have been a part of 7 NASCAR Championships -- I kid around saying I'm tied with Petty & Earnhardt!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  We do have a great team owner and he really does care about his people. Oh Kurt Busch will be driving some good equipment this year and I guess I won't hold it against being a fan of his!! hahaha  jk jk

Yea I hear ya on the cost ... it has gotten more expensive over the years unfortunately so has the cost to build one. Think about it like this - the cost to race has increased - the purse & champ payouts have decreased -- throw in the economy issues and trying to find sponsors on top of that to pay more than they did just 10 years ago. It has been a struggle for all. I can relate - I live right by the Charlotte speedway and it is truly AMAZING the decrease in turnout compared to years past. A lot of empty stands and parking lots compared to years past. I truly hope we can figure out something soon - so we are not the Indy Car series of the new era.

Love baseball! Never been to a majors game but hopefully this is my year to get down to Atlanta to watch my Braves do some work. Also like the Red Sox due to my shear dislike of the Yankees! hahaha


----------



## little smokey (Dec 31, 2013)

Yeah I have been lucky eough to have gone to Michigan, Kansas City, Fontana, infineon, and Talledega.  I find it horrible how empty the stand are now compared to years ago.  Any ways good luck with the Braves, I am a Angels fan as I am orginally from Los Angeles but living in Omaha now.  I am slo a Royals fan because the AAA team of the Royals is based here in Omaha so I get to see the guys develop before they hit the bigs.  

Yeah I know a lot of people hate Kurt Busch and he is a A-hole sometimes but he is damn passionate about winning and I like that, been a fan before his rookie year with Roush and you just don't quite on a guy/team just because they have issues.  This year is gonna be great for him if he can keep his mouth shut. lol

YOu take care and feel free to PM me or email me if you ever have any questions,  Email gets answered quicker [email protected] yeah developed that email address when he is in the blue duece.  lol


----------

